# Replacing the Insulator on the AlpinerX



## andyjohnson (Oct 5, 2018)

I just ordered a preowned Alpina AlpinerX and although the seller says it was working when shipped, it arrived with what seems to be a dead battery. I called the nearest authorized Alpina repair center and they quoted me $95 plus shipping to replace the battery and the insulator. When I asked for more information about the insulator, they said that Alpina has found that the AlpinerX battery dies quicker than it should until the insulator is replaced. Has anybody else had the insulator replaced on their AlpinerX? Did it make a difference in battery life? I'm still within my return period on this watch and all of the complaints I'm finding online about a short battery life have me concerned. On the other hand, if the insulator fix seems to be working, I'm a little more inclined to believe that it might be worth it to give the AlpinerX a shot.


----------



## azimuth_pl (Sep 23, 2008)

Late reply but what is an insulator? A rubber gasket?
You can replace the battery yourself, a standard CR3032 for $5-10.


----------

